# Barred rock egg?



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

An some one please show me what a barred rocks egg looks like? I have 2 not laying yet, a barred rock and a silkie, and today I got a extra egg, so I would like to know who it came from,


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The two light brown eggs are from my barred rocks. Hope this helps!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what are the other ones from ?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The other two are from my Easter eggers. This was taken the day my last chicken laid her first egg!


----------



## HellsBells (Sep 9, 2013)

My Rocks lay pale brown to warm buff coloured eggs. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## farmersteve (May 14, 2014)

I also have a barred rock and color depends. Take a look at this photo from 2 different barred rocks. One lays a pinkish egg, the other light brown.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

